# Championship Manager 2010: yours for £2.51!



## editor (Aug 18, 2009)

I daren't buy this because when I had it on my Amiga I got sucked right in, but if you buy it before Sept 10th, it's yours for as little as £2.51!



> Now's your chance to own the latest version of Championship Manager at any price you want to pay*. Simply click pre-order below and you'll be able to set how much you pay for game.
> 
> Championship Manager gives players the chance to experience the highs and lows of real football as you assume the role of a football manager at any one of thousands of clubs around the world. Prepare to take total control as the latest edition of Championship Manager propels you into one of the most challenging jobs in the world... for a price you choose...
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2009)

THIS IS NOT FOOTBALL MANAGER.

Carry on.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2009)

Quality. 
http://www.lemonamiga.com/?mainurl=http://www.lemonamiga.com/games/details.php?id=1842


----------



## tarannau (Aug 18, 2009)

tommers said:


> THIS IS NOT FOOTBALL MANAGER.
> 
> Carry on.



Perhaps it's better to say that Championship Manager is no longer Championship Manager.

Championship Manager is like the MK Dons of the gaming world. Everyone knows that they're imposters, whilst Football Manager's the true article that we all knew and loved.

£2.51 though...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 18, 2009)

Heh I'll tell my mate who worked on this for years...


----------



## Epico (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't see you falling in love with it like the old Amiga game, which is probably freely availabe as abandonware and still highly playable!

Championship Manager is now made by an Eidos team, who used to run the marketing/production for Sports Interactive - before they fell out. 

Eidos though had secured the 'Championship Manager' name forcing SI to use 'Football Manager'

The Eidos produced offering for the first couple of years was truly awful, and I'd be suprised if this was much better. 

Football Manager/SI is still superb.


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2009)

Can football Manager fuck up your logic board?

My board went (screen of death) on my G4 when I was playing FM and the Apple repair people said, " football manager gives your logic board a right good work-out"
They stopped short of saying FM dun it. Anyway after parting with 350 quid I have been too scared to play FM again


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 21, 2009)

badlands said:


> Can football Manager fuck up your logic board?
> 
> My board went (screen of death) on my G4 when I was playing FM and the Apple repair people said, " football manager gives your logic board a right good work-out"
> They stopped short of saying FM dun it. Anyway after parting with 350 quid I have been too scared to play FM again



I don't know what a logic board is but I doubt running a game can burn it out!


----------

